# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  سوال در مورد کامپونت

## kama2222

سلام دوستان گرامی 
چطوراین خطا 505.pngرا هنگام بالا آمدن برنامه رفع کنم ممنون

----------


## the king

> سلام دوستان گرامی 
> چطوراین خطا 505.pngرا هنگام بالا آمدن برنامه رفع کنم ممنون


اون فایل hookmenu.ocx بهتره کنار فایل اجرایی برنامه باشه. اگر hookmenu.oca رو که با اجراهای قبلی ایجاد میشه رو دارید اون هم در کنار فایل ocx قرار بدید. 
احتمالا وجود اون فایل oca شما رو از ثبت ocx در Registry بی نیاز کنه.
برای ثبت کردن فایل hookmenu.ocx در Registry ویندوز ترکیب کلیدی کلید ویندوز + R (WinR.gif)  را فشار بدید. در پنجره Run یکی از دستورات زیر را می نویسید و OK می کنید. 
بجای E:\My Folder مسیر پوشه مورد نظر رو جایگزین کنید که فایل hookmenu.ocx در اونجا قرار داره.

برای ویندوز 32 بیتی :

C:\Windows\System32\regsvr32.exe "E:\My Folder\hookmenu.ocx"


برای ویندوز 64 بیتی :

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regsvr32.exe "E:\My Folder\hookmenu.ocx"

----------

